# Looking for hc, ug, dhg belem



## celebrityovernight (Jan 28, 2015)

Does anyone in the metroplex have any hc, ug, or belem for sale? Starting my first tank and my hc isn't doing so well.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Did you plant the hc underwater or in a dry tank?


----------



## celebrityovernight (Jan 28, 2015)

I used dry start method. The belem seems to be growing fine but the hc seems to either look the same/worst. It's been about 1.5 weeks since planting


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

http://aquaticmag.com/product-category/freshwater/plants/freshwater-plants-foreground/

has the dwarf hair grass . you want to keep the water right below the top of the substrate just enough to keep the plants root wet.


----------



## AquaticMag (Feb 18, 2015)

Yeah HC,UG,DHG are a pain sometimes with growth. DSM (Dry Start Method) is a great way to get things kicked in over-drive as long as you don't get spider mites or mold.

Tips: Putting foreground plants into individual bins to propagate is a great way to start things. Some plants have less demands compared to others (UG likes being a bit more marshy where HC is the opposite)

You can remove variables by using RO water then PPS Dosing that water so your plants get the most nutrients out of water column.


----------

